# 68 GTO Dash installation



## Kedawg1968 (Dec 14, 2015)

I am trying to install my original Dash pad but when I was removing it, the two dash clips fell out and I can't figure out how they are supposed to fit back into the dash holes on each side... I have looked everywhere for what they look like in the dash, or how to install them.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

There are 2 clips I believe. This is one that's on the drivers side


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

The picture is sideways, sorry. Tilt head left.


----------



## Kedawg1968 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the photo.. I will try to install them later...


----------

